# Gheenoe Rally report



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome job Soph. If you can go to a place you have never been before and catch fish first time out you know what you are doing. 

Love this shot. 











Thanks again for filleting the fish I caught too!!!!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

No problem Tom. It was an honor cleaning your fish


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Way to go Fish Killer


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I like that photo too. 

Those were some tough pinfish going after big bait.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> Way to go Fish Killer


Thanks Justin! It it wasn't for you I'd never have caught that awesome slam...
Where are your fish pics??

Thanks guys... That picture was my favorite... And yea those pinfish were hungry!!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Killer pics of the killer in action. I think they are all great pics. It was indeed a great time...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

dang after reading about all the cool times i'm sorry i missed it  glad ya'll had fun and maybe i can catch up on the next one


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice Sophie! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Way to demonstrate the proper handling and release of baitfish! ;D Just remember to try not to hang the big ones by their jaw. 

Sure wish I could have been there...missed both the Gheenoe rally and the MS rally.  My son was mad we couldn't make it.


----------

